# suche jemand der ein Embedded System mit Bildverarbeitung...



## SSp (24 August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche Adressen von Firmen die ein Embedded System mit Bildverarbeitung entwickeln können.

Könnt Ihr mir da vielleicht mit ein paar Adressen weiterhelfen bei denen ich's dann mal versuchen kann !?

danke euch

SSp


----------



## Moni (24 August 2004)

Mal interessehalber ne Frage: Was soll das System denn machen? 

Genau das mach ich gerade in meiner Diplomarbeit für eine Firma...  :wink: Aber sonst haben wir mit dem Bereich nicht viel zu tun, eher so ganz normales Automatisieruns- und Leittechnikzeugs.

Grüße, Moni


----------



## SSp (24 August 2004)

*soll ein TFT-Touchscreen mit BV werden*

Das soll ein TFT Touchpanel mit Bildverarbeitung werden.
Und ich suche jemand der so etwas komplett Entwickeln kann, also 
mit Treiber usw. .
Die Software kommt von uns ...

Gruss

SSp


----------



## drfunfrock (28 August 2004)

*Re: soll ein TFT-Touchscreen mit BV werden*



			
				SSp schrieb:
			
		

> Das soll ein TFT Touchpanel mit Bildverarbeitung werden.
> Und ich suche jemand der so etwas komplett Entwickeln kann, also
> mit Treiber usw. .
> Die Software kommt von uns ...
> ...



Wende dich mal an www.datarespons.no. Die sind gut, gerade im Bereich Bild-und Signalverarbeitung.


----------



## SSp (1 September 2004)

Hey hallo drfunfrock,

ja ok werd ich mal versuchen ...


danke Dir


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 September 2004)

Mahlzeit,

soweit mir bekannt hat sich hema darauf spezialisiert:

http://www.hema.de/

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## SSp (3 September 2004)

Hey hallo Deltalogic,

danke für deine Info, bei Hema hab ich mal angefragt ... das passt die haben sich darauf spezialisiert.
Ich suche jemand am besten aus dem Süddeutschen Raum !!!


thx


----------

